# D Anderson likely to be a Rocket



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Wolves and Lakers offered him $2.5M each. Rockets offered him $1.7M. So Rockets is his favor. 

Who do you want, NVE or Anderson?

He can play SF and SG.

When the team is deep, it is easier to upgrade.


----------



## bellary (Aug 12, 2005)

NVE or Anderson, perfer the Anderson


----------



## hitokiri315 (Apr 30, 2004)

Anderson. bigger and younger


----------



## tone wone (Jan 30, 2003)

Ballscientist said:


> *Wolves and Lakers offered him $2.5M each. Rockets offered him $1.7M. So Rockets is his favor.*
> 
> Who do you want, NVE or Anderson?
> 
> ...


huh..Ballscientist that doesn't make sense


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

Ballscientist said:


> Wolves and Lakers offered him $2.5M each. Rockets offered him $1.7M. So Rockets is his favor.


um either anderson followed mutombos lead for less pay or the scientist has made an error


----------



## McGrady (May 17, 2005)

BallScientist for BullS***


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

tone wone said:


> huh..Ballscientist that doesn't make sense


If the money is close, he will sign with Rockets.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

tone wone said:


> huh..Ballscientist that doesn't make sense


If the money is close, he will sign with Rockets. he would be better off next season.


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY (Apr 12, 2004)

Ballscientist said:


> If the money is close, he will sign with Rockets. he would be better off next season.


How do u know that?


----------



## Ezmo (May 11, 2003)

Bron_Melo_ROY said:


> How do u know that?


 well, he's the BallScientist...he knows all, remember?


----------



## Jamez52637 (May 3, 2005)

Ballscientist said:


> If the money is close, he will sign with Rockets. he would be better off next season.


he more interested in the laker, so if the laker offer him more money, why would he pick the rockets


----------



## onelakerfan (Nov 11, 2004)

Ballscientist said:


> Wolves and Lakers offered him $2.5M each. Rockets offered him $1.7M. So Rockets is his favor.
> 
> Who do you want, NVE or Anderson?
> 
> ...


  :whofarted


----------



## darkballa (Sep 19, 2003)

I really dont want the idea of Sura playing hte point. But if he does then well have Anderson as our SG alongside Mac


----------



## ApheLion02 (Aug 5, 2005)

I don't like the idea of D. Anderson at all. Not nearly enough talent to overcome concerns about defense and shot selection.


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

doesn't he have major injury problems as well? he's missed 66 games in the past 2 seasons.


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

I hope this happens because I know it would make Mr. Roger's Cardigan really happy.


----------



## hitokiri315 (Apr 30, 2004)

What about our the rest of us? Don't you care about our happiness?


----------



## smithys1510 (Jul 11, 2005)

i think bob sura is more than capable of running the point and bringing in andersen will make us a formidable outfit

C-yao
PF-stromile
SF-t-mac
SG-andersen
PG-bobby


----------



## TracywtFacy (Mar 29, 2005)

smithys1510 said:


> i think bob sura is more than capable of running the point and bringing in andersen will make us a formidable outfit
> 
> C-yao
> PF-stromile
> ...



No, we need someone who can (or atleast is looking to) make the pass to Yao on offense


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Ballscientist said:


> Wolves and Lakers offered him $2.5M each. Rockets offered him $1.7M. So Rockets is his favor.
> 
> Who do you want, NVE or Anderson?
> 
> ...


Well I'll be damned, I think Ballscientist is right with his crazy philosophy:

http://www.chron.com/cs/CDA/ssistory.mpl/sports/bk/bkn/3317098



> <b>Closer than it looks </b>
> The NBA formula to be used in Anderson's situation could bring the Rockets' and Lakers' offers even closer.
> 
> Because Anderson had a guaranteed contract when the Trail Blazers made him a free agent by releasing him in a luxury tax amnesty move, a portion of his new contract will be deducted from the Blazers' $18.84 million obligation.
> ...


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

A little clarification please. I don't follow the salaries stuff concerning players no do I want to. That is what I have everyone here for.

Chron says we offer DA 1,156,000. If we have 1.7 mil can we offer the other 500,000 to a guy like Lonnie Baxter??? What am I missing out on?


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

Yao Mania said:


> Well I'll be damned, I think Ballscientist is right with his crazy philosophy:
> 
> http://www.chron.com/cs/CDA/ssistory.mpl/sports/bk/bkn/3317098


 Don't forget 1.1 mill in Houston TX is equal to or greater than 1.5 in LA when you factor in cost of living and taxes, etc.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Derek Anderson has tricked alot of people into thinking he can still play basketball. It's no secret the Rockets can't evaluate talent, so they like to stick with veteran options on the market. This would be a mistake, IMO. Not as bad as Rod Strickland, but very similar. I keep reading so many good things about Anderson by people in Houston or the news and it is ludicrous. Even if the guy can stay healthy, he is a horrible shooter and has lost his ability to penetrate. Expect him to sit on the perimeter and hoist up three's after letting his man score on him all game long. Atleast the contract is only 1 year, $1.7 million.

I was really hoping we would start cleansing our roster, not adding more deadweight to it. If DA signs, we waste another roster spot after already having Moochie, Ward and Baker.


----------



## Q8i (Oct 23, 2004)

D.Anderson Wud Be A Good Pick Up For The Rockets..
Rockets Won't Have Excuses...


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> Derek Anderson has tricked alot of people into thinking he can still play basketball. It's no secret the Rockets can't evaluate talent, so they like to stick with veteran options on the market. This would be a mistake, IMO. Not as bad as Rod Strickland, but very similar. I keep reading so many good things about Anderson by people in Houston or the news and it is ludicrous. Even if the guy can stay healthy, he is a horrible shooter and has lost his ability to penetrate. Expect him to sit on the perimeter and hoist up three's after letting his man score on him all game long. Atleast the contract is only 1 year, $1.7 million.
> 
> I was really hoping we would start cleansing our roster, not adding more deadweight to it. If DA signs, we waste another roster spot after already having Moochie, Ward and Baker.


The more depth, the easier to upgrade the team.


----------

